

Dear Internet, please make a tool to help me remember useful HN threads - natch

Is there a tool to help discover and remember useful HN threads? All HN threads are useful, but some go off the scale. Like this recent thread asking "What source code is worth studying?"<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=879101<p>Bookmarks are not the complete solution, because I'd like to discover stuff I've missed, too.<p>If such a site does not already exist, and until it does, how about if we start a tag on delicious.com for this purpose? Maybe just hackernews, with the useful being implied. Or can anyone suggest a better tag, or better interim solution?
======
natch
Another thread that was useful - color scheme tools:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=859010>

